# New guided tours for iPad!



## Sucker4Romance (Sep 20, 2009)

For those on the fence as to whether the lcd will be an eyestrain check out the guided tour of iBooks. You'll like what you see. 

http://www.apple.com/ipad/guided-tours/


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I watched the safari and ibooks one so far and I'm very impressed!


----------



## Sucker4Romance (Sep 20, 2009)

Me too, especially the back-light adjustment. That is simply ingenious. Considering that is the top argument for iPads against E-ink e-readers.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

In almost every video, people have their feet up on the table in order to access their iPads. Must be a better way to hold the darn things, lol !

Best Wishes!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

This looks really sweet. Very slick UI, every bit as cool and classy as you'd expect from an Apple product.

And yet, for the time being I'll stick with my Kindle.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

One of the apps I really wanted was pages, and the tour looks incredible, much like the pages app on my mac.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I should not have watched those. I'm impressed. Now I'm wondering If I convince my husband I need it before my birthday in July.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been working my way through them between checking my shipping status on the UPS site and reading my Kindle.  They make me happy.  

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

So far I've watched the Safari and iBooks tours, and I really like what I see.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm loving Keynotes for my quilting lectures!!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The keynotes and pages apps would be great for my oldest 2 BRATs for their schoolwork. But then it goes back to that sharing thing again. If I get it, I'm not going to share.  I might have to get them one too.


----------



## profsusan (May 7, 2009)

The guided tours are very seductive; if I hadn't already ordered on iPad, those videos would have vamped my credit card right out of my wallet.

iBooks looks lovely - very similar to the upcoming Kindle app. I don't much like the bookshelf imagery, but the little "buttons" on the top show that you can switch to a list mode, and the Kindle app has the same option. 

I'm so curious about which apps we'll have on the first day. Games don't interest me at all. Pages (the word-processing app) looks pretty good; I'll be interested to see how easily it plays with Word and .rtf.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Those were pretty slick. They did carefully mask the difficulty of using the ipad like a laptop. You will have to get a stand, recline back, or prop it up on the edge of a table for 2 hand use. I think it will be a bit heavy to keep holding up for extended periods as well. I bet there is a laptop style frame with a keyboard in it within 6 months.

Does look soooo nice for travel though. Of course damn near everything on it came from itunes, which of course is my biggest beef with Apple. Getting video on their devices is so miserably tough if you don't buy it from them. Plus the amount of "flash not supported" websites is gonna be infuriating. Also doesn't look like you can manage your music (other than buying more of it from itunes) without going through a PC, another annoying issue.

I'm also calling BS on that 10 hour battery life when running video. No way that huge screen runs for that long, though I would be happy to eat crow. And a personal BOO for having a built in "pan n scan" mode (does it even scan, or just arbitrarily crop the sides?).

The iwork suite does look like it would meet the needs of my college wife though. Can it output to MS Office or just accept files from it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> Getting video on their devices is so miserably tough if you don't buy it from them.


Really? I just convert it and put it in iTunes.... Although I used to use RealPlayer, too....

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I put video on my Apple devices all the time. I have found it quite easy to accomplish.

Fortunately, I don't particularly care for Flash, so that isn't a hindrance for me.


----------

